# Erweiterbare AIO



## WaldemarE (18. Juni 2016)

Hi Leuts,
gibts eigentlich mittlerweile eine vernünftige Erweiterbare AIO mit der ich sowohl eine CPU und eine GraKa kühlen kann?


----------



## Chimera (18. Juni 2016)

Was ist für dich vernünftig? Ne gute erweiterbare AiO wäre die EKWB Predator, die eigentlich ne Custom Wakü ist, welche aber vormontiert daherkommt und problemlos erweitert werden kann. Sonst bei den meisten AiOs dürft es wohl ne knappe Sache werden mit CPU UND GPU, ne Möglichkeit da wären die Eisberg Modelle (da kommt ja demnächst die neue Version von Alphacool). Bei den sonstigen, da dürft das System wahrscheinlich(!) zu schwach sein, um beides vernünftig zu kühlen, ausser hast ne 45W CPU und ne kleine GPU  
Vermutlich(!) sind da die vormontierten Custom Waküs wohl wirklich die einzig vernünftige(!) Lösung. Wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst Custom Wakü Komplettsets meist kaum viel teurer sind als AiOs...

Edit: Gibt da ja auch noch so ne AiO für CPU und GPU, von ID-Cooling das Hunter Teil: Cool Both Your CPU and GPU with ID-Cooling Hunter Duet AIO Cooler | techPowerUp. Ob es für gute Kühlung reicht und/oder leise ist, weiss ich leider nicht. Wir wär jedoch mal ne Review: ID-Cooling Hunter Duet Cooler Review - Back2Gaming. Manko an der wäre einfach, dass man sie nicht erweitern kann und somit auch mit den Schlauchlängen leben müsst.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Juni 2016)

Die EKWB Predator hatte ich auch schon in ins Auge gefasst gibts irgendwo nen vernünftigen Test zu? Die 360er wird wohl nicht ins W2 passen bei mir ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

Finde die Predator lachhaft teuer. Da kann man gleich ne richtige Custom Wakü bauen.
Eine erweiterbare richtige AiO erscheint übernächsten Montag: Alphacool Eisbaer, Bilder habe ich dort gepostet: Aktuelles aus der Redaktion - Seite 20


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Juni 2016)

Was mich bei den ganzen AiOs stört ist das die Pumpen immer auf dem Cpu sitzen. Ne Swiftech wäre auch Nett aber der passt bei mir nicht ins W2 da er nur oben verbaut werden kann. Wie sind eigentlich die Kits von EKWB?


----------



## v3nom (19. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Finde die Predator lachhaft teuer. Da kann man gleich ne richtige Custom Wakü bauen.



Der Predator ist ja auch eine AIO aus Customteilen...
Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Predator 360. Mit der Pumpe heruntergeregelt ist das System unhörbar


----------



## tonikroos1987 (23. Juni 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Der Predator ist ja auch eine AIO aus Customteilen...
> Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Predator 360. Mit der Pumpe heruntergeregelt ist das System unhörbar



Hey könntest du mal ein bißchen genauer berichten über die Predator?
Was kühlst du damit und wie sind die Temperaturen?


----------



## v3nom (26. Juni 2016)

Mein Predator hängt in der Front meines Fractal Define S und kühlt einen i7 5820k@ 4,5GHz und eine GTX 980Ti @1400MHz. Lüfter und Pumpe sind auf silent getrimmt wodurch die Lüfter nie über 800rpm drehen.
CPU liegt unter Last bei ca. 70°C und die GPU in Spielen bei um die 55°C. Keine Wundertemperaturen, aber dafür super leise.
Denke der Filter in der Front des Define S mindert den Luftstrom der langsamen Lüfter leider auch ordentlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

